# Where to buy lye (not online stores)



## soapandbeauty (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay, so I'm seriously thinking of starting to make cold process soap. However, I don't want to order the lye from online stores, as I'm worried about not being there when the chemicals arrive. (Plus it's used in ahem illegal activity) So I assume I can get it at a my local hardware store? My mom is going to help me with this, but I'm just double checking.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 5, 2009)

The only place that I have been able to find it in town (Phoenix) is Ace Hardware.  

Good luck!


----------



## Stacykins (Jul 5, 2009)

Some ace hardwares carry it, not all. I'd suggest calling first, to save you a trip. It is found in the plumbing section of the store, as a drain cleaner. The Jar HAS to say 100% lye or NaOH.


----------



## Artephius (Jul 6, 2009)

I spent almost a week and a half searching for a lye supplier before I gave up and ordered online. I did eventually find an Ace hardware that sold it, but it's out of my way so I don't really buy it there. If you get well and truly bitten by the soaping bug, it's worth it to find an online supplier-- but I understand not wanting to have to order for your fist batch. 

That said, I hope you have an Ace nearby because I tried all of the other hardware stores in our area (Lowe's, Home Depot, + local hardware store) and Ace was the only one to have it.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 6, 2009)

Lowe's carries a 100% lye drain opener.  Can't remember the name now, but I saw it there and remember coming home and checking the online MSDE just to make sure it was 100% NaOH.  Look in the cleaning isle.


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 6, 2009)

If your town has a tractor/farming supply place, thats where I found mine. Our Lowes no longer carries it.


----------



## luxurious bubbles (Jul 6, 2009)

I called the company Roebic and asked if they could tell me who sold it around my area. They were very accommodating and let me know of all the stores carrying their 100% lye. They said the price went up and that is why Lowe's and Home Depot stopped carrying it for now. HTH! I know there are other brands as well.


----------



## donniej (Jul 6, 2009)

A farm supply store outside Philly sells it in 50 pound bags.  It's used for "sweetening" the soil, or lowering its PH.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 6, 2009)

50 POUNDS - - HOLY COW!!!!!!!! :shock: 
I guess a lot of you folks are totally out of my soapmaking league.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 6, 2009)

i go to ace, i tried every hardware store around, didnt think of farming supplies store, hmmm, i live in the country, may have to try that.


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jul 6, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> A farm supply store outside Philly sells it in 50 pound bags.  It's used for "sweetening" the soil, or lowering its PH.



50 pounds is a bit too much for me, although Philly isn't that far from me. I'm pretty sure that there is no ACE stores around here, but there is a True Value not far away, I guess I'll have my mom check there. Hopefully they will carry it.


----------



## mamaT (Jul 6, 2009)

My local true value carries it, in the drain cleaner section of the store.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep,   L owes carries Roebic lye. It's good stuff, I have used it plenty of time. It is 100% pure sodium hydroxide.


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 6, 2009)

Bunny said:
			
		

> Yep,   L owes carries Roebic lye. It's good stuff, I have used it plenty of time. It is 100% pure sodium hydroxide.



Nope. Not anymore. I agree, it's good stuff, and it's more convenient than the ACE's lye, because it comes in 2 lb containers, instead of 1 lb. (and it was also more convenient for me, because I have a Lowe's not 10 blocks from home), but they stopped carrying it months ago. :cry: 
Now, every time I need lye I have to pedal 3 miles to the nearest Ace store. :x


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 7, 2009)

Our Lowes no longer carries it.  I looked under "chemicals" in the phone book and came up with a lab supply place.  I got a 50# bag for about $40.  I have to tell, 50# of lye is NOT that big of a bag...It is certainly much more reasonable to do it that way than 6$/lb.


----------



## xyxoxy (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought the last of it at Lowes when it went on clearance just before they stopped carrying it. That was approx. 6 months ago.

Since then I order from The Lye Guy... that's good enough to suit my needs though if I ever go into mass production I'm sure I cand find a supplier for the 50# bags/


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Since the 50# came in a bag, will you transfer it to another air/water tight container?  I would be scared to death what would happen if that much lye got wet!!


----------



## xyxoxy (Jul 7, 2009)

Lye absorbs moisture naturally so once you were to open the bag you would have to seal it again... probably in approved plastic containers unless the bag was resealable.

I still sometimes have moisture problems with what are supposed to be air tight containers... nothing critical... it just absorbs a bit of humidity and clumps.


----------



## donniej (Jul 7, 2009)

The place I get 50 pound bags from sells it in FLAKE form for $90, which is $1.80 per pound.  I think Roebic from Lowes was about $4 per pound for GRANUAL.  Flake is generally 2 to 3 times the price of granual and is easier to dissolve and creates less dust. 

I have some sturdy buckets that I keep 50 pound bags in.  You can also use Gamma buckets with screw on lids.  The only real problem with using it this way is scooping it out of the bucket/bag.  It tends to make more lye dust then pouring it out of 2 pound cans so you need tall gloves and a good "dust mask" of some sort.  I use a "respirator" like the one pictured below with organic rated cartridges.  I think it was ~$30 from Lowes of Home Depot. IMO they work very well.


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 7, 2009)

Could you have it delivered somewhere else so a person would be there when it is delivered?
Lye Gye sent me an email and I knew the date it would be delivered.  

Now that being said he sent an email that it would be delivered on Tuesday but the lye was on my doorstep Wed.  very very early in the morning. I don't know if UPS came really late the night before of if they came super early in the morning!   :roll:  :shock:


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jul 7, 2009)

Jamn! said:
			
		

> Could you have it delivered somewhere else so a person would be there when it is delivered?
> Lye Gye sent me an email and I knew the date it would be delivered.



That's really not an option, the one person who I would be able to convince won't want to stay around all day to wait for one package. 

I'm just looking for other options other then internet (although if that ends up being the only way to go, I don't think the person would have a problem about it. It's going to be a few months anyway before I start and either buy or order the lye.


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 7, 2009)

When I really want something to be delivered I have it sent to my hubby's office! That way someone HAS to be there!    

Maybe you could bribe a neighbor with soap??   :wink:


----------



## Bunny (Jul 7, 2009)

I only order 10# at one time, and they package it in 2# plastic containers, which they then put into plastic bags and then box up, so it's fine from the weather. I get them to put it on my front porch next to the front door so it'll be out of direct weather. I don't think I have ever been home when mine was delivered, LOL. I usually come home and see a box and go "Whoopee! My so-and-so's here!". I love deliveries.


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jul 7, 2009)

Bunny said:
			
		

> Oh no! I did not know that. What a shame. I have been getting mine online, so it's been awhile since I bought any at Lowes.
> Soap, just order it online, it'll be fine. Just put a note in on your order for the delivery service to put it on your porch and have them bag it in a plastic bag. That's what I do. I get them to bag the lye containers in a plastic bag and then they put it in a box. Works out fine.



Is that possible?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Our Lowes no longer carries it.  I looked under "chemicals" in the phone book and came up with a lab supply place.  I got a 50# bag for about $40.  I have to tell, 50# of lye is NOT that big of a bag...It is certainly much more reasonable to do it that way than 6$/lb.



Isn't that the truth a 6 lb jug is about the size of a milk jug . It is heavy stuff.

Kitn


----------

